# Mr. McPlate



## clarinetJWD (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd tell you, but you probably don't want to know.


----------



## Corry (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## snaremop (Sep 11, 2006)

am i the only who just feels like, wtf?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 11, 2006)

snaremop said:
			
		

> am i the only who just feels like, wtf?


I should hope not


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 11, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## GoM (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm a typical college red-blooded male, and all I saw was "super hot" "chick" "teats" and "screw"

Atta boy, Joe


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 11, 2006)

ROFLMAO!!  Mr. McPlate sure has been a busy boy!  Too bad he did not bring back any souvenirs when he returned home to Joe! haha!


----------



## terri (Sep 12, 2006)

y'all are....yeah, that. :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 12, 2006)

heheheeeee


----------



## Johno (Sep 12, 2006)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2006)

Dude, whoever wrote that is messed up in the head.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## photo gal (Sep 12, 2006)

Too funny!!!!!  : )


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dude, whoever wrote that is messed up in the head.


:lmao: no kidding!


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> :lmao: no kidding!


  Yeah, she's hot too.  The note says so even.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's hot too.  The note says so even.


it also appears he fancies cameras...so maybe she just looked like a camera?


----------



## Corry (Sep 12, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> it also appears he fancies cameras...so maybe she just looked like a camera?



I don't look like a camera! Er...I mean...she doesn't look like a camera! Although she's got some pretty sexy Canons.

(Pun may or may not be intended)


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 12, 2006)

Bahahahahahahahahahaha. Love it.


----------



## shoedumas (Sep 13, 2006)

Hahahahaha. How many innuendos can you find in this thread? lmao. Awesome guys.


----------



## chris82 (Sep 13, 2006)

you two belong on stage hahaha


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

shoedumas said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha. How many innuendos can you find in this thread? lmao. Awesome guys.



You sure you wanna ask us that question?  We might view that as a dare....


----------



## kelox (Sep 13, 2006)

dare, dare, dare!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

Soooo...what will* I* get out of this?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Soooo...what will* I* get out of this?


You'll get what you want.  :greenpbl:


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> You'll get what you want.  :greenpbl:



Your babies?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Your babies?


yeah, baby.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## photo gal (Sep 13, 2006)

you two need to get a room!!!

Oh wait you already did!  : )


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> yeah, baby.



Ok, just whatever you do, don't tell my boyfriend, k?   





....oh wait...I DON'T HAVE ONE!!!!!

You may tell him whatever you want.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> you two need to get a room!!!
> 
> Oh wait you already did!  : )



Just so long as it's not at the Microtel Inn.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Just so long as it's not at the Microtel Inn.


I don't know...that place is really dirty, and I know how you like it.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I don't know...that place is really dirty, and I know how you like it.



Noo! That's the wrong kinda dirty! You know me better than that! I like the kinda dirty that involves whips, lace, and chains, not spiders, smells, and stains!

Well..depends on the kind of st....wait, no, nevermind.  That's just wrong.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Noo! That's the wrong kinda dirty! You know me better than that! I like the kinda dirty that involves whips, lace, and chains, not spiders, smells, and stains!
> 
> Well..depends on the kind of st....wait, no, nevermind.  That's just wrong.


I thought this was an innuend contest...that's a little too blatant.  Rephrase at once!


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I thought this was an innuend contest...that's a little too blatant.  Rephrase at once!



I'm sorry if I've done something wrong Officer Dombrowski.  I hope there is no need for handcuffs or frisking.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 13, 2006)

now, where is that popcorn smiley...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I've done something wrong Officer Dombrowski.  I hope there is no need for handcuffs or frisking.


Alright, meow...Let me see your licence and registration, meow...


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Alright, meow...Let me see your licence and registration, meow...



But I really can't get anozer ticket....are you sure there's not somesing I can...do...for you???


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> But I really can't get anozer ticket....are you sure there's not somesing I can...do...for you???


I can think of one thing...




...





...give me that Porsche.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I can think of one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're saying you want a ride?  IN the car?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You're saying you want a ride?  IN the car?


Who's car


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Who's car




Your..."car"....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Your..."car"....


I'll make sure to bring the "car-cover"


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I'll make sure to bring the "car-cover"


It's a big car...make sure it's big enough....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> It's a big car...make sure it's big enough....


wait...what are we talking about again?


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> wait...what are we talking about again?



Steak.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Steak.


what, like a giant hunk of meat?

Alright...giant meat is the current topic.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> what, like a giant hunk of meat?
> 
> Alright...giant meat is the current topic.



Good topic! I am pretty hungry!


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2006)

:raises hand meekly: 

Can Corry and Joe just get their very own forum, so we can easily find and read all their weirdness? We can call it the J&C Innuendo Forum. 

Just an idea. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Good topic! I am pretty hungry!


alright...so I'm making giant meat here.  Mine is rare, do you like yours rare?


----------



## Alison (Sep 13, 2006)

Stick it in the suggestion forum and maybe we can make it happen  

ETA: That was to Terri, how Joe got in the middle I do not know!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Stick it in the suggestion forum and maybe we can make it happen
> 
> ETA: That was to Terri, how Joe got in the middle I do not know!



Corry knows how I got in the middle 

:greenpbl:




couldn't resist...sorry!


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Corry knows how I got in the middle
> 
> :greenpbl:
> 
> ...




Yeah, Joe's pretty slippery......



...and I'm pretty carnivorous...I prefer raw, to rare.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 13, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Joe's pretty slippery......
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I'm pretty carnivorous...I prefer raw, to rare.


TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Sep 14, 2006)

.......and so the story continues.....

Mr. McPlate finds that Miss Camera is already turned on and ready, so he finds his faithful extra large tripod and slips it on.  Miss Camera sits on top of Mr. McPlate and he screws into her hole.

You people have dirty minds!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 14, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> .......and so the story continues.....
> 
> Mr. McPlate finds that Miss Camera is already turned on and ready, so he finds his faithful extra large tripod and slips it on.  Miss Camera sits on top of Mr. McPlate and he screws into her hole.
> 
> You people have dirty minds!


:hertz:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Joe's pretty slippery......
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I'm pretty carnivorous...I prefer raw, to rare.


I like rare and uncut meat.  That extra little bit gives it excellent flavor when it's...err..."grilled".


----------



## tempra (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it's gone beyond innuendo, and is now just sex

Call me an old romantic....


----------



## Corry (Sep 14, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I like rare and uncut meat.  That extra little bit gives it excellent flavor when it's...err..."grilled".



I'm assuming the meat's juicy enough there's no sauce nee.....ah screw the innuendos, let's just go make out under the bleachers.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Sep 14, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming the meat's juicy enough there's no sauce nee.....ah screw the innuendos, let's just go make out under the bleachers.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

OK...be there in a minute


----------

